# Top Breadbooks of the year



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Following Isa's suggestion...

Let's pick one each to complete a list.

I will start with

The Taste of Bread : A Translation of Le Gout Du Pain, Comment Le Preserver, Comment Le Retrouver--by Raymond Calvel, Ronald L. Wirtz, James J. MacGuire


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, after going with KyleW's suggestion to pick up the new Peter Reinhart book, The Bread Baker's Apprentice  must top the list! In my opinion, this book will become a classic for novice and well seasoned bakers, alike.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Having purchased both, I must concur with The Cranky One. Reinhart's book is awsome! I read Clavel when I have long streches of quiet time. I have to be able to concentrate and re-read With Reinhart, I have flour bucket in hand!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I'm with you on both of those choices. I just mixed a double batch of pain ancienne for a luau tomorrow night. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The Bread Baker's Apprentice it is! 


By the way Kyle, I love your reading room, among other things on your site. 

Is that a stollen with your muffins? Been dying to make one, is there almond paste inside? 


As always Kyle, your breads are gorgeous!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Flattery wil get you everywhere Isa  Yes, Virginia, there is a stolen on my website. In honor of my Dutch Heritage! There is no almond paste in it, just slivered almonds. I could not find candied fruit and I'm glad I didn't. I used dried fruit instead and soaked it for 24 hours in brandy. I liked it better! no nasty green things lurking inside  The recipe is in The Baker's Apprentice.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm definitely purchasing Bread Baker's Apprentice after it has been awarded with the Chef Talk Top Bread Book of the Year. Also, I just saw Kyle's labwork using recipes from this book and I'm now craving that Walnut and Blue Cheese loaf.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm sure it's better with dried fruits Kyle, they are more flavourful. Candied fruits are usually so sweet that you only taste sugar. And frankly I never liked green cherries.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Now that I have seen the book, I can better understand your enthusiam Kyle.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Bread Baker's Apprentice looks terrific. I haven't tried anything yet since I just got it yesterday. I'm going to wake up my starter so I can make some sourdough. In the meantime, I'll try something else from the book.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I'm curious -- if you have neither Crust and Crumb nor the Bread baker's apprentice, which would you recommend first for a beginning bread maker?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I would start with Bread Baker's Apprentice.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I love the quote in your signature (there is a fine line between hobby and mental illness) ..sometimes after a heavy training session (working out is my hobby)...my husbands says what...let's see..you pay someone to train you and you can hardly move up and down the stairs!!...heck that pain goes away in a day and I feel great....

Oh--and staying on topic, I guess I shouldn't cheat anymore with King Arthur packaged bread mixes for my bread maker...Bought the Apprentice book you all are talking about.

I can't wait to make something. I might turn that into another hobby.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I must confess. I stole the line from Dave Barry  

RE Mixes: Good for you! Mixes are for Scaredy Cats


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

And I am so naive to think it an original..as far as bread mixes and wimps...weird things happen with live yeast..


----------



## suzanne dunaway (Jan 24, 2002)

How does one get ones book on a reading list for Chef Talk? I am author of No Need To Knead and my own PR so I ask wherever I can! Is there a book list at all? Several of your members have posted interesting comments on my book, and I am always available to answer questions from chefs and bakers. Thanks for the help. Suzanne Dunaway in Los Angeles


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Suzanne:

Go to the member list of this forum and send a personal inquiry/email to 'NICKO' who is the webmaster of the forum itself.


----------



## suzanne dunaway (Jan 24, 2002)

To cocopuff or kokopuff, can't remember which. I wrote Nicko and thank you for the info. Come visit the bakery when in LA. Suzanne Dunaway


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You're welcome, Suzanne. And next time I'm in the L.A. area, I certainly will visit the bakery. Where is it located?


----------

